# 1LLL/OLLCP-EP algorithms



## JonathanH (Feb 28, 2015)

*1LLL/OLLCPEP algorithms*

Lately I've been generating a lot of algorithms, not so much for practical use, but rather just for the fun of it.
I decided with Robert Yau to generate the whole LL-set for a bad OLLCP case (12 algs) mainly because I was bored and had winter break. This was surprisingly fun, and I think I will continue generating these LL-sets for bad OLLCP cases, if I have the time and motivation.

If I feel crazy enough and maybe get some help, this could turn into a long project - 1LLL speed optimal algorithms!
If we exclude ZBLL and all the dot-cases, there would be 3916 - (494 + 494) = 2928 LL cases if I'm not mistaken. Shouldn't be that hard, ey? :confused:

Thanks so much to Robert for helping me out with everything, his input is great!
***EDIT***
updated to this spreadsheet: https://goo.gl/LkuTmS


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe you aren't doing the dot cases, but 1LLL for the 4 edges flipped OLL would be cool. Only 21 algs anyway. Good luck with E perm+4 flipped edges >: )


----------



## JonathanH (Feb 28, 2015)

That does sound cool, I might try it out :3


----------



## JonathanH (Feb 28, 2015)

What about:
R' F R U2 r U' r' U2 F' U2 r U R' U' M


----------



## irontwig (Feb 28, 2015)

How about the hacky F R U R' U' F' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r?


----------



## JonathanH (Feb 28, 2015)

Well I already did that one, found a few alg worth learning


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 2, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Only 21 algs anyway.



It was actually 22 algs, but here ya go sir! 
http://jafboc.weebly.com/anti-pll.html

Still have a bit of fixing up to do though.


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 29, 2015)

Update: http://goo.gl/YKLpqF


----------



## wowitsbryce (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't stop doing this! I'm quite interested in 1LLL, as well. Also, your calculations are wrong by a single number. Discluding the solved or AUF states, it's 3915, not 3916. So 2927 algs to generate. One less to do!

But why did you disclude dot cases? Is there already a subset for them?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 7, 2016)

wowitsbryce said:


> But why did you disclude dot cases? Is there already a subset for them?



I think it's because it's very easy to avoid dot cases. That's why bindsa isn't learning them either.


----------

